# ACSI Discount Card and Camping Cheques



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

ACSI Discount Card and Camping Cheques

I have used the ACSI Card for 6 years but was wondering whether to buy Camping Cheques as well.

However there does appear to be a lot of duplication with many of the 600+ Camping Cheque Sites also appearing in the ACSI Card 2300+ sites.

Has anyone tried correlating them?

Is there really an advantage in also joining the Camping Cheque Scheme?

Kenp


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we use both, some areas are better served with CCh, some with ACSI. I haven't seen any overlap, and I was at one site in 2011 which was CCh and they had been told that they were being removed because they had signed up for acSI in 2012! 

we have a Camping cheque gold card, so we just book up a few at a time - they are added electronically to the card, and a re valid for longer than the papaer cheques.

Note that the Caravan Club have bought the Alan Rogers group which runs the Camping Cheques scheme for the UK - they are pushing it through the CC. The C&CC club are in turn pushing the ACSI books hard :roll:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Bit like the two major clubs really. There are good and bad points for both.

With ACSI there is no upfront purchase (other than the book) so you just turn up at your chosen site, present your card and pay the appropriate fee, whereas with Camping cheques you must buy them and then use them (within two years !!)

If you are doing a lot of out of season camping I would invest in the CC H gold card so you can add night "credits" as and when you want, just to give you the flexibility of being able to use whichever scheme your chosen site for the night is in.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

bognormike said:


> ...
> Note that the Caravan Club have bought the Alan Rogers group which runs the Camping Cheques scheme for the UK - they are pushing it through the CC. The C&CC club are in turn pushing the ACSI books hard :roll:


The CC are also selling the ACSI scheme book as well as Camping Cheques in their Summer Continental Caravanning brochure we've just received

"If you can't beat em join em " comes to mind 8)

Not sure where the CC buying the Alan Rogers company fits in :?:

Steve


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

We used to have a gold card and buy the cheques and it works well while the Euro was stronger but now that it has weakened the £13.95 (€17.24 at 1.236)you are paying for each one would only cost you €15 in the rest of europe.
It's like everything else, They increase prices but never seem to reduce them.
At least with Acsi we pay the same as the rest of europe.


----------



## Saxonman (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.campingcheque.fr/


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

homenaway said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------

